# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  WindowsPE change font terminal and system, file does not exist in font folder

## LiwisJames

Hello, I'm using a Windows PE Beta version of XP Whister, and I tried to change the default font for it to put my special characters, I tried using REGEDIT, but it won't work because a popup appears and I would like it to be dynamic without a message.

So I tried the following to go to the font folder and move all of them, it worked but it gave a slight bug in the system buttons since they are characters.

See:


Above without the fonts folder, which I removed and threw into ZEND all the fonts. Now when I start the virtual machine see.



Observing above, the terminal continues with the same source as it SYSTEM but the buttons, minimize, maximize, and close give an error like some parts of WINPE.



Now observing the error in the close buttons and in the scrollbar, but what really matters are these two sources that are not in the source folder, I would like to modify them or change their path, even if it was in the registry it would not help because they are not in nowhere, in the registry it points to another default font for windows 2000, I would really like to know if this font is included in the kernel or hidden in some dll, or some language file and how do I modify it.


If it is not possible to modify, I would like to change or make a jump is there any program that runs on windows 98+ that can replace the ascII table? I know something similar in MSDOS calling FONTEDIT that has an executable calling SETFONT that changes the prompt table to the new character setting, if there is something similar and you can tell me or teach me how to change it I will be grateful.

I already looked in some DLLS with Resourcer Hacker

MSDOS VIDEO SETFONT:

----------

